# Spielen unter Linux



## CryanB (18. Februar 2014)

Hier eine naive Frage eines Linux-Neulings:

Kann man denn aktuelle PC-Titel auch auf Linux (z.B. Ubutu) spielen? Fehlt da nicht directx? Werden dafür irgendwelche Emulatoren benötigt, die die PC-Leistung negativ beeinflussen? Habe gehört, dass Steam mittlerweile auch für Linux zu haben ist. Wie ists dann mit z.B. BF4 und GW2? Oder ist das eher ein Treiberproblem? Ich würde wirklich gerne Office, Windows, Skype, Facebook und der Totalüberwachung zumindest etwas den Rücken zukehren. Oder ist das eine Utopie?


----------



## Malkolm (18. Februar 2014)

Spielen unter Linux ist zwar stark im kommen, aber noch nicht vergleichbar mit Windows.

Steam bietet dir eine gute Grundlage, vorallem aber für Indie-Games und Valve-eigene Produktionen (Half-Life, DotA 2, CS  etc.). Die sonstigen AAA-Games sind meist nicht unter Linux (vernünftig) spielbar, daher ist Linux für Games wie BF4 und GW2 noch keine Option.

Hauptproblem ist, wie vermutet, die Treiber und Schittstellensituation der Grafikkarten. Weder AMD noch NVidia legten bisher besonderen Wert darauf leistungsstarke Software für Linux zu entwickeln. Dazu kommt, dass die veröffentlichten Treiber meist proprietär sind, sprich nicht quelloffen (kein Open-Source) und somit die größte Stärke von Linux (die Community) nicht groß helfen kann.

Windows unter Linux zu emulieren ist eine Möglichkeit, aber dann doch irgendwie wieder sinnbefreit als solches und dazu noch zu leistungsschwach um aktuelle Titel zu zocken.

Besserung ist aber schon in Sicht, nicht kurzfristig, aber mittel und langfristig. AMD will ihre neue API (Mantle) auch für Linux umsetzen, NVidia hat nun schon mehrfach angekündigt sich mehr um Linux zu kümmern. Durch SteamOS (SteamBox, SteamController etc. ; Debian (ein Linux) basiert, wie auch Ubuntu z.B.) kam da letztens auch nochmal frischer Wind ins Geschehen.

Mein Tipp: Wenn du nicht fast ausschließlich zockst probier mal ein Dualboot (also Linux + Windows gleichzeitig installieren und beim Booten wählen), arbeite mit Linux und zocke mit Windows. Für reine Gamer ist Linux aber auch so eigentlich noch keine Option.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Februar 2014)

Naja, ein wenig utopisch ist das wohl...
Also ich kann Dir nicht genau sagen, wie viele Spiele nativ unter Linux laufen, aber so viele sind es nicht.
Wie Du schon ganz recht vermutest, liegt das am fehlenden DirectX. Es gibt zwar einige Spiele, die auf OpenGL setzen, aber beim Rest hilft wohl nur Wine zu benutzen (Wine ist ein DX-Emulator), aber auch damit wirst Du nicht alles zum Laufen bekommen.
Die Alternative ist in der Tat SteamOS, das bringt eine Menge unter Linux lauffähige Spiele mit bzw umgekehrt, SteamOS ist so konfiguriert, das jene Spiele, die Du damit von Steam beziehen kannst, auch unter SteamOS (was ja auf Linux setzt) laufen. Allerdings unterliegst Du dann wieder der Überwachung durch Steam...


----------



## Melphiz (18. Februar 2014)

Mal als Beispiel, was POL (playonlinux) anbietet. POL nutzt WINE als Basis, u.a. habe ich damit einige Praktikanten-PCs mit Linux Mint + Microsoft Office 2010 ausgestattet. Spiele bisher nicht 
Supported software - PlayOnLinux - Run your Windows applications on Linux easily!

Edit: Sehe gerade, für GW2 gibt es ein beta-Skript, Tomb Raider 2013 ist auch gelistet. Sind einige wirklich gute und teils aktuelle Spiele dabei. Man staune. Ist natürlich dennoch von der gewählten Distribution und dener Hardware (Treiber) abhängig. Und ob dann alles wirklich durchgehend problemlos läuft, ist sicherlich auch nicht so geklärt.


----------



## blackout24 (18. Februar 2014)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Hauptproblem ist, wie vermutet, die Treiber und Schittstellensituation der Grafikkarten. Weder AMD noch NVidia legten bisher besonderen Wert darauf leistungsstarke Software für Linux zu entwickeln.


 
Sorry das ist wirklich der größte Blödsinn den ich lange gehört habe. Ist vielleicht schon etwas länger her das du Linux genutzt hast. Gerade NVIDIA hat exzellente Linux Treiber und hat diese schon immer gehabt. Ist ja auch kein Wunder schließlich macht NVIDIA die meiste Kohle eben NICHT mit Konsumenten Daddle-GPUs sondern mit Profianwendungen und die waren schon immer auf OpenGL basierend und nicht auf Windows. Kein Wunder also, dass man auf deren Seite auch FreeBSD und Solaris Treiber findet. Wo genau soll das Problem sein, dass AMD/NVIDIA BLOBs zur Verfügung stellen? Machen sie auf Windows auch. Kannst ja gerne nouveau und r600, radeonsi nutzen was quasi der Gegenbeweis ist das Community alleine halt auch nicht viel bring.  Von der Perfomance sind die Treiber exakt identisch mit Windows was kein Wunder ist, wenn sie sowieso 98% des selben Codes nutzen. Nur AMD kriegt OpenGL nicht so auf die Reihe egal ob Windows oder Linux dafür muss man sich nur mal ein paar Rage Benchmarks anschauen.



> AMD will ihre neue API (Mantle) auch für Linux umsetzen



Öhm nö. Sie haben lediglich gesagt das sie mal gucken ob man Mantle implementieren könnte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Der DICE Mensch hat mal gemeint das er gerne Mantle auf anderen Platformen hätte. Ich hätte aber auch gerne einen Ferrari...

https://twitter.com/AMDAPU/status/428995100816195584

Wine (kein Emulator btw) zum Zocken kann genau die selbe Leistung bringen wie auf Windows, oder schlechter, oder sogar schneller als auf Windows selbst (WoW ist auf Linux/Wine z.B. 50% schneller als auf Windows). Hängt einfach vom Spiel ab, aber die Grundannahme die man haben sollte ist ungefähr ein 30-40% Leistungseinbruch. Man kann schwer sagen was gut läuft oder nicht. Einfache Spiele können schlecht laufen aber Skyrim z.B. läuft wunderbar. Das kann man sogar auf einem 200 Euro Chromebook mit Wine spielen.

Native Spiele findest du bei Steam unter der Linux Rubrik. Sind hauptsächlich alle Valve Spiele (Portal 2, CS:GO noch nicht veröffentlicht ist aber schon portiert), Metro Last Light und eine ganze Reihe Indie Spiele. Wenn du damit auskommst hält dich nichts davon ab Linux ausschließlich zu nutzen. Wenn du viele Sachen mit Wine nutzen willst ist es wahrscheinlich mehr Qual als Freude.


----------



## VikingGe (20. Februar 2014)

Um Wine würde ich, falls möglich, auch nen riesigen Bogen machen (und wie schon gesagt, das ist kein DirectX-Emulator, sondern erlaubt a) überhaupt erstmal das Ausführen von Windows-Binaries und b) implementiert es einiges an Windows-APIs). Manches läuft zwar irgendwie, ist aber oft mit Bastelei verbunden und macht einfach keinen Spaß. Was ich mit Wine laufen habe:
- Anno 1503. Absolut anspruchslos, läuft super - nur mein Atom-Netbook ist dafür zu schwach.
- Rollercoaster Tycoon 1. Gott, das Spiel ist 15 Jahre alt, das läuft dann sogar auf nem Atom.
- F/SN (Visual Novel). Das Ding ist grausam programmiert und man muss nen Haufen Bibliotheken nachinstallieren, damit das läuft, aber es läuft.
- Assassin's Creed 1. Unterirdische Performance (FPS sind so im ~30er-Bereich), der DX10-Mode geht gar nicht erst, aber es läuft mit DX9 und ist spielbar. Aber das ist technisch denke ich auch schon das Maximum, das man aus Wine herausholen kann.



> Metro Last Light


Welches leider vom Mac auf Linux kam und nicht umgekehrt, daher gurkt man da noch mit OpenGL 3.2 rum und es gibt keinerlei Grafikoptionen. Das Spiel sieht unter Windows um einiges besser aus. Aber hey, es läuft nativ, das allein stimmt mich ja schon glücklich.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2014)

CryanB schrieb:


> Ich würde wirklich gerne Office, Windows, Skype, Facebook und der Totalüberwachung zumindest etwas den Rücken zukehren. Oder ist das eine Utopie?


 
Zumindest Office kann man mit LibreOffice ganz gut ersetzten. Ich finde Wine gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Abductee (15. März 2014)

Eine kleine Übersicht bietet Steam was für Linux so angeboten wird:
Featured Linux Games


----------



## painleZ (19. März 2014)

also World of Warcraft und andere Windows Tools laufen mit WINE super 

in WoW fast alles auf ULTRA (ohne laggs)

man muss halt seine jeweilige Grafikkarte richtig installieren und erstmal alles sorgfältig Einstellen und ein bisschen Testen.
Habe dafür so ca. 20min gebraucht  

und als tipp für neulinge:   Forum  :  dort findest du alles wichtige  zum Installieren / Patchen / Editieren etc. pp.

viel erfolg


----------



## rhyn2012 (20. Juni 2014)

wie bitte läuft wow flüssig unter Linux?

 okay, es ist bereits 1-2 Jahre her das ich es am laufen hatte, aber unterirdische Performance ca. die hälfte von dem was unter Windows geht, und nur mit OpenGL Pfad, sah richtig häßlich, eklig, bäääh aus!



 Wenn es ordentlich laufen würde, mit min 35-40 fps im Raid, open World ~60 FPS dann würde ich es mal wieder austesten!

 A pros pros Wine, welches DX ist dort derzeit möglich? schon DX 11?

 Kann man BF3 und BF4 mittlerweile darunter laufen lassen?


----------



## Jimini (20. Juni 2014)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> wie bitte läuft wow flüssig unter Linux?
> okay, es ist bereits 1-2 Jahre her das ich es am laufen hatte, aber unterirdische Performance ca. die hälfte von dem was unter Windows geht, und nur mit OpenGL Pfad, sah richtig häßlich, eklig, bäääh aus!
> Wenn es ordentlich laufen würde, mit min 35-40 fps im Raid, open World ~60 FPS dann würde ich es mal wieder austesten!


Sicher, dass die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert war? Das klingt stark nach Software-Rendering. Bei mir (WOW Classic bis WOTLK) lief es unter Linux stets deutlich besser als unter Windows - meistens mit rund 10% mehr FPS. Zudem lud es (subjektiv) schneller.



> Kann man BF3 und BF4 mittlerweile darunter laufen lassen?


 Laut WineHQ sieht es zumindest bei BF3 nicht wirklich gut aus, ich vermute ähnliches für BF4.

MfG Jimini


----------



## VikingGe (20. Juni 2014)

> A pros pros Wine, welches DX ist dort derzeit möglich? schon DX 11?


DX9, und das auch nur holprig. AC1 läuft im DX9-Modus gerne mit nur 30 FPS.


----------



## rhyn2012 (21. Juni 2014)

@ Jimini... Ich war und bin totaler Neuling in Sachen Linux.

 Also ich kann dir garnicht so genau sagen, ob die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiv war.
 Hatte nur den Treiber per Softwarecenter installiert, und das Spiel eben mit Wine laufen lassen.

 Außer 5er Innis konnte ich nicht wirklich viel reißen in WoW unter Linux.

 Kenne mich leider auch mit den ganzen Eintipp Befehlen nicht aus ...
 Ich denke gerade für Umsteiger, sollten sie die wichtigsten Dinge die man nur per Console erreicht, leichter zugänglich machen. Eben per Maus-Klick.

 Hatte nur noch auf OpenGL gestellt per reg und config.wtf mehr nicht. und ich war nicht zufrieden.


----------



## S754 (21. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte für ne Weile Linux als Ersatz und muss sagen, dass man auf Linux besser zocken kann als ich dachte. Gerade durch Steam hat man viele Möglichkeiten und mit PlayOnLinux kann man auch noch ein paar Windows Spiele recht gut zum laufen bringen.

Am Meisten habe ich CS:S, ETS2, Civ5 und Xonotic(ähnlich wie UT)gezockt. Hoffe, dass auch bald CS:GO für Linux portiert wird.
Mache Spiele laufen unter Linux auch besser. ETS2 z.B. konnte ich flüssig auf Ultra spielen, während auf Windows nur Hoch möglich war.
Ach fast vergessen: Super Tux Kart war auch genial^^


----------



## Jimini (21. Juni 2014)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> @ Jimini... Ich war und bin totaler Neuling in Sachen Linux.
> Also ich kann dir garnicht so genau sagen, ob die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiv war.
> Hatte nur den Treiber per Softwarecenter installiert, und das Spiel eben mit Wine laufen lassen.


  Hierzu liefern diverse Wikis (Ubuntu, Debian. Arch, Gentoo - je nach verwendeter Distribution) Anleitungen - am besten gibst du mal den Namen der von dir verwendeten Distribution und "3d beschleunigung" bei Google ein 
Leider ist es so, dass die Unterstützung für Ati-Chips meistens sehr dürftig ist, was zum einen an den grottigen Originaltreibern, zum anderen an den (meines Wissens) noch schlechteren Alternativtreibern liegt. Die Linux-Treiber für Nvidia-Karten hingegen sind auf einem recht guten Niveau - ich kaufe deswegen schon seit Jahren nur noch Nvidia-Grafikkarten.
Vielleicht hat sich da mittlerweile was geändert, aber so wie ich das überblicke, sollte man, wenn man unter Linux spielen möchte, auf Nvidia setzen.


> Kenne mich leider auch mit den ganzen Eintipp Befehlen nicht aus ...
> Ich denke gerade für Umsteiger, sollten sie die wichtigsten Dinge die man nur per Console erreicht, leichter zugänglich machen. Eben per Maus-Klick.


Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass das am Anfang kompliziert erscheint, ich bin allerdings froh, dass ich die meisten Einstellungen über die Konsole vornehmen kann. Einen Mausklick zu tun ist auch nicht wirklich leichter als einen Befehl einzugeben - man ist es nur "dank" Windows gewöhnt, alles anzuklicken. Aber es stimmt, der Umstieg ist erstmal umständlich, man gewöhnt sich aber schneller dran als man denkt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (21. Juni 2014)

Wie schon hier mehrfach gesagt wurde - für aktuelle AAA-Titel ist es aktuell noch keine wirkliche Alternative. Es schadet aber absolut nichts, sich eine Linux-Distribution im Dual-Boot zu installieren, da die proprietären Grafiktreiber und WINE zu installieren und ein paar Spiele auszuprobieren. Die ganze Schwachstelle am System ist, dass D3D nicht lauffähig unter Linux ist (ist ja auch klar) und damit alle DX-Spiele unter Linux in Laufzeit auf OpenGL "umgedichtet" werden müssen. Spiele, die von vorne rein schon einen OpenGL-Renderer besitzen, laufen damit meist absolut problemlos unter WINE (z.B. WineHQ - Rage Steam release). Bei DX9 funktioniert das ganze - mal mehr, mal weniger gut - auch mittlerweile fast überall. Manche Spiele laufen so sogar genauso gut oder sogar noch besser als unter Windows. Problematisch wird es erst, wenn man sich an DX11 versucht, das funktioniert soweit ich weiß noch gar nicht. Mit DX10 habe ich auch noch keine Erfahrung, aber mir fällt spontan auch kein Spiel ein, was ausschließlich eine DX10-Pipeline komplett ohne Fallback bietet...
Grundsätzlich lässt sich aber sagen, dass a) je älter und b) je populärer dein gesuchtes Spiel, desto eher ist auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es irgendjemand schon mal zum Laufen gebracht bekommen hat. In diesem Fall wäre die Seite winehq.com deine erste Anliegestelle.
Möglicherweise kann dir dann auch das Programm PlayOnLinux helfen (Home - PlayOnLinux - Run your Windows applications on Linux easily!). Im Widerspruch zum Namen geht es dabei nicht ausschließlich um Spiele, sondern auch um andere Programme. Vorteil an diesem Programm ist, dass du mehrere WINE-Versionen auf deinem Rechner speichern und diese gezielt für einzelne Spiele nutzen kannst - sogar auch von der Community erstellte, speziell für ein Spiel zugeschnittene Versionen. Außerdem gibt es für eine große Anzahl von Spielen auch Installationsskripts, welche eine möglichst problemfreie Installation ermöglichen und schon viele Kniffe beinhalten, die man beim regulären WINE noch selber machen müsste, falls dies nötig wäre. Damit solltest du PlayOnLinux zumindest einmal ausprobieren, solltest du das mit dem Spielen unter Linux noch versuchen wollen.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## blackout24 (21. Juni 2014)

Also WoW läuft unter Wine sogar schneller als auf Windows. Mittlerweile gibt es einen CSMT Patch für, Wine mit dem alle Spiele nochmal deutlich besser laufen (oft 30-50% Verbesserung). Bei PlayOnLiux kann man sich die Wine CSMT Versionen einfach aussuchen.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/wine#CSMT_Patched_Wine_for_Significantly_Better_Performance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2JMeooiRMw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQFBK1yNIxE

Mit ner NVIDIA Karte, CSMT Wine kann man eigentlich alle DX9 Spiele sehr gut spielen. Ich spiele Diablo 3 auf 2560x1440 mit allen Details und es sackt manchmal nur auf 50 FPS ab, während es auf Windows immer bei 60 FPS bleibt.


----------



## TechBone (27. Juni 2014)

Ich bin zufällig auf den Thread gestoßen (per Google) und wollte mal eure !Meinungen! wissen ob Origin für Linux Kommen wird und auch die Spiele dann verfügbar sein werden? also ich denke schon Das alle FrostBite 3.0 Spiele Verfügbar sein Werden weil auf Linux Mantle kommt.


----------



## maikeru (29. Juni 2014)

Vorab ich kann nicht in die Zukunft schauen, darum sind das alles nur Beobachtungen und Porgnosen.

Mantle wird das portieren einfacher machen.

EA beobachtet die Entwicklung von SteamOs sicherlich sehr genau, und sobald sie der Meinung sind, das sie damit Geldverdienen können wird Origin wohl für Linux kommen. Valve wird vermutlich keine Hürden einbauen, denn letztendlich würden sie selbst profitieren.

Das Problem das ich an der Sache sehe ist das EA eine Firma ohne "Seele" und ohne "Visionen" ist.
Bisher folgten sie nackten Zahlen. Also kann man von der bisherigen Praxis ausgehen das sie wohl erst investieren werden wenn die Plattform etabliert ist um Risiken zu minimieren.

Grüsse


----------



## TechBone (30. Juni 2014)

maikeru schrieb:


> Vorab ich kann nicht in die Zukunft schauen, darum sind das alles nur Beobachtungen und Porgnosen.
> 
> Mantle wird das portieren einfacher machen.
> 
> ...


 
Noch stehen sie immer noch hinter Steam,  Origin bietet auch keinen Guard wie Steam deshalb finde ich steam sicherer... aber inzwischen finde ich sollte als erstes die linux version kommen!


----------



## Jimini (30. Juni 2014)

TechBone schrieb:


> aber inzwischen finde ich sollte als erstes die linux version kommen!


 Wäre mir als Linuxnutzer zwar auch recht, aber ich befürchte, dass zuerst die bedient werden, die das am weitesten verbreitete Betriebssystem nutzen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## TechBone (30. Juni 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wäre mir als Linuxnutzer zwar auch recht, aber ich befürchte, dass zuerst die bedient werden, die das am weitesten verbreitete Betriebssystem nutzen
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Ok also wieder ein Sieg für Windows XP! Hoch³ xP


----------



## blackout24 (1. August 2014)

In den letzten Tagen gab es einige Diskussionen um den Direct3D 9 Gallium State Tracker mit dem man auf Linux native D3D9 benutzen kann. Gallium 3D ist eine Treiber Architektur die von den freien AMD und NVIDIA Treibern genutzt wird. Statt jede Grafik API für jeden Chip zu implementieren was zu viel Doppelarbeit führt wird bei Gallium die API in einem State Tracker implementiert der unabhängig von der Hardware ist. Die APIs (D3D9, OpenGL etc.) werden dann in eine Zwischenrepräsentation umgewandelt (TGSI Tungsten Graphics Shader Infrastructure) die dann von den Gallium Treibern genutzt wird. Wird also eine API wie Direct3D als State Tracker eingeführt ist sie für jede Hardware direkt verfügbar.  

Der D3D9 State Tracker ist aber (noch) nicht in der Entwicklungsversion vorhanden und muss selbst kompiliert werden. https://github.com/chrisbmr/Mesa-3D/tree/gallium-nine Für diverse Distros gibt es aber inoffizielle Pakete. Dadurch kann man in Wine Spielen D3D9 nativ nutzen ohne das Wine D3D9 in OpenGL übersetzen muss was die Performance um bis zu 100% steigt. 

gallium-nine vs Unigine Valley | Gears on Gallium

Hier kann man sehen, dass die Wine Version von Unigine Valley im D3D9 Modus mit Gallium D3D9 sogar leicht schneller ist als Unigine Valley für Linux mit OpenGL oder Unigine Valley für Windows über Wine im OpenGL Modus. Geht man den Weg den Wine Spiele normalerweise gehen also D3D -> WineD3D -> OpenGL halbiert sich die Performance. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn Unigine Valley per Wine mit D3D9 und Gallium genau so schnell ist wie Valley auf Windows im D3D9 Modus.  

GTA IV läuft damit sogar per Nouveau auf einer NVIDIA Karte recht gut:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBRvrssenuc

Dabei haben NVIDIA Karten, dass Problem das der freie Treiber nicht die Karte hoch und runtertakten kann und normal nur im Energiesparmodus läuft. Mit dem neusten Linux Kernel kann man für Kepler Karten nun manuel die Karte in ein höheren Taktmodus setzten was leider noch unterschiedlich gut klappt je nach Karte. Im Video lief die Karte nichteinmal mit der allerhöchsten Taktstufe. Laut Video-Author läuft GTA so aber schneller als mit dem echten NVIDIA Treiber, der zwar perfekt taktet aber bei dem Wine D3D9 erst übersetzen muss.

Es gibt auch einen D3D10/11 State Tracker der vor ein paar Jahren hinzugefügt wurde und nun neu geschrieben wird. Damit könnte man Battlefield 4 nativ unter Linux Spielen was die Grafik angeht, Wine würde dann nur noch Sound, Input und Prozesse auf Linux Systemaufrufe übersetzen, was kaum die Leistung beeinflussen sollte. 

https://github.com/chrisbmr/Mesa-3D/tree/d3d11-rewrite

Wer also ein bisschen Fummeln möchte hat hier etwas für verregnete Tage. Wine muss auch mit inoffiziellen Patches neugebaut werden um direkt in den Gallium State Tracker sich ein zuklinken. Wine akzeptiert diese Patches nicht, weil sie nur für Linux Nutzer wären (Wine ist ein Mac/Linux Projekt) und auch nur für Linux Nutzer mit den offenen Gallium Treiber (der offene Intel Treiber nutzt z.B. kein Gallium 3D).

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU2OTQ

Würde AMD Mantle offenlegen, könnte man wahrscheinlich sogar ein State Tracker für Mantle schreiben und Mantle dann auf Linux mit NVIDIA Karten nutzen.


----------



## SoCloseToToast (29. September 2014)

Cooles Ding! Danke für die Info und die tolle Beschreibung


----------

